# i feel used sexually :( comments please



## lil miss wifey (Sep 5, 2010)

ive been married for so long almost 3 yrs lol but oh my i need sex, now i have to watch porn and y because sex sucks all the damn time, question even tho im enjoying sex how important is the part where the man breaks the women explodes i mean i think its very important because its better done that un done, thats my problem i dont know what to do to make sex life better, so whats the sense in buying a sex toy to me that just means the man cant please (better i get a real thing than a toy) 

u want to know what i had to do in the past to replace me cumming, i had to "****" him ofcourse ,but yeah telling myself we're ****ing to me is like "do what u want with me it feels good i dont have to cum u just break like in the porn movies" or i had to tell my self we're trying for a baby so sex makes sense, then when i get fed up of it i do the worst to me picturing im having sex with someone else, to be honest i never "cum" since we're married, yes it feels good in the middle of sex but coming down to the part that makes u feel good the most is only experienced by my husband, so then i stop giving him sex because i feel disgusting after wards, but now im horny like *screams* and although i dont want to cheat i still tell myself i dont want to end up cheating on my husband with a guy that isnt any better than he is hmmm please tell me what can i do i need sex i need to experience that feeling that i should be experiencing or should i continue letting him have it and grow old and sexless


----------



## pochael (Apr 12, 2010)

First. Some women have a hard time getting to that point no matter what man they have. Second, some women can only get to that point with DIRECT stimulation to the clitoris. Which now means one of 2 things. 

Either he gets you to explode through oral, or you as he penetrates you, take the vibrating toy and use it on your clitoris. 

Now before you do that. Make sure you talk with him and make him comfortable that this problem is not him, but your body needs the direct stimulation.


----------



## Sara Ann (Aug 27, 2010)

Wow, some wise responses!!

Lil Ms Wifey, can you make yourself orgasm? Has he watched you, or you watched him, masturbate? You have to either masturbate when you are with him, or teach him how to do it to you. Any giving man will feel at least an obligation, out of fairness, to also please his wife. Then you use those techniques when you are together. Check ou the #1 vibrator, I am almost blushing, the Eroscillator, it gives me the most powerful orgasms.


----------



## lil miss wifey (Sep 5, 2010)

thanks for the comments i will agree that foreplay is soooooo good but i just want intercourse lol thats the thing, i want to get it on fast and it doesnt last long enough for me to cum or whatever, yes i tried pleaseing myself but no hope i want the real thing, is just when i feel like im almost there (yippie) there he goes, toys will cut my concentration if thats what i should call it lol, so i feel like if he hold on a lil longer maybe i would be able to feel nice, so again i honestly dont have a problem with foreplay or toys but it wont help me be pleased in the end hmmmmm .............


----------



## Scannerguard (Jan 26, 2010)

> yes i tried pleaseing myself but no hope


This isn't his problem.

It's yours, babe.

You got a man who can get hard (talk to the other ladies here who can't even get that far), and can complete the act. Try toys, different positions (female on top usually) or just having a fantasy.

If you can't bring yourself to orgasm, he won't be able to. Get out a hand mirror, spread eagle and explore yourself down there.

I'll lay $100.00 if you go looking for another man to do the deed, he won't be able to please you either.


----------

